# Dwarf Sage



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the correct name for this plant? Thanks all.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think you mean _Sagittaria subulata._ It's in the PlantFinder


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you Steve.


----------

